# Jozu vs Akainu



## Dunno (Mar 31, 2013)

Location: Arlong Park
Restriction: None
Distance: 10m.
Both characters are blood-lusted.

Basically it comes down to whether Akainu can hurt Jozu or not. After all, magma can only burn at about 1600 degrees and the melting point of diamond is about 3500 degrees. 

If it's too much of a stomp Jozu starts handcuffed with seastone handcuffs.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 31, 2013)

Akainu fucks him up.


----------



## David (Mar 31, 2013)

Akainu fucks him up.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 31, 2013)

Jozu gets fucked up.


----------



## Quuon (Mar 31, 2013)

Akainu fucks him up.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Mar 31, 2013)

haki is hax so it makes the magma 9000000 degrees.
Jozu gets burnt


----------



## Extravlad (Mar 31, 2013)

Akainu mid diff.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 1, 2013)

Akainu mid-high diff.

As shown with what Rayleigh did to Luffy and his explanation, Armaments Haki allows the user to bypass the devil fruit bodies of the df user.

With his haki, Akainu should have no problem magma fisting Jozu.


In other words, Akainu fucks him up.


----------



## Absolute Zero. (Apr 1, 2013)

Why would Jozu's body even need to physically melt for him to be hurt or beaten? It's not as if he's infallible to any damage from a magma *fist *just because he won't outright melt from it. It's like saying a Red Hawk from Luffy (disregarding Haki) would do no damage to Daz Bones unless the heat generated is high enough to melt his body. The impact from the punch itself should damage Jozu, and again, not outright melting from an attack doesn't equate to be absolutely impervious to it; it will still hurt Jozu. 

This isn't even taking into account Haki, of which Akainu's should be superior. Akainu fucks him up.


----------



## Meruem (Apr 1, 2013)

Akainu with mid diff.  Jozu isn't going to get completely stomped but he certainly has no chance of winning.  In other words, Akainu fucks him up.


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 1, 2013)

All of you just made your teachers cry. Jozu is to Akainu what Luffy was to Enel. So akainu powers are useless and Jozu has Haki on the level to where he could fight Aokiji evenly. How does Aokiji win seem likely in this situation?


----------



## Lord Melkor (Apr 1, 2013)

Akainu high diffculty. Jozu will last for a while and can wound him before going down but Akainu is superior.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 1, 2013)

Jozu lost his arm so Akainu fucks him up.


----------



## Rob (Apr 1, 2013)

*Replace Aces face with Jozu's*

I love how the OP went, 

"If it's too much of a stomp Jozu starts handcuffed with seastone handcuffs"  

1. Akainu shits on him either way
2. Putting Jozu in handcuffs makes it easier for Akainu (though, Jozu should have the physical strength to just break out...)


----------



## Reality (Apr 1, 2013)

No shackles: Akainu high diff

Without shackles: Low diff...


----------



## Giocatser (Apr 1, 2013)

The temperature of the magmatic mantle which is composed by the same elements that magma/lava, ranges from 1,500 to 3,500 degrees. When Oda thought in Akainu, surely he was thinking in the most destructive form of magma that may reach a temperature about 4.000 degrees near the nucleus. 

Even if this is not so, the haki can enhance strength and power of the haki-user so you have to keep in mind that Akainu could burn at a much higher temperature than a "normal" magma. *Akainu was able to cross the underground of Marineford without any effort.*

Akainu would win this fight easily! (If this can be considered a fight)


----------



## Shinthia (Apr 1, 2013)

Akaino kills Jozu mid diff at best.

seastone Akaino wins with high-xtrm diff.


----------



## Bellamy The Hyena (Apr 1, 2013)

Low mid difficulty for Akainu, if I'm being generous to Jozu here.

Aokiji comfortably fucked up Jozu in a matter of minutes. I'm not sure why Akainu who's his equal, will struggle any more than that. 


TL;DR tbh.

Akainu fucks him up.



Reality said:


> No shackles: Akainu high diff
> 
> Without shackles: Low diff...





Aren't they the same thing?


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Apr 1, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> All of you just made your teachers cry. Jozu is to Akainu what Luffy was to Enel. So akainu powers are useless and Jozu has Haki on the level to where he could fight Aokiji evenly. How does Aokiji win seem likely in this situation?



Lol @ Jozu fighting evenly with Aokiji
Jozu surprise punched Aokiji then he froze him in to a statue after that.


----------



## Bellamy The Hyena (Apr 1, 2013)

^ You know things are bad when Haruhifan6969 is able to mock you.




Jozu fighting Aokiji evenly. I think I've heard it all on this forum. :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## cry77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Dunno said:


> Location: Arlong Park
> Restriction: None
> Distance: 10m.
> Both characters are blood-lusted.
> ...


haki takes care of that.

Akainu fucks him up. (no but seriously, Akainu wins but Jozu aint nothing to scoff at.:No less than high diff)


----------



## cry77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Bellamy The Hyena said:


> ^ You know things are bad when Haruhifan6969 is able to mock you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jozu lost because he was distracted. Prime WB would be frozen if he got distracted...Jozu would lose to aokiji either way but not in a rape.


----------



## Reality (Apr 1, 2013)

cry77 said:


> jozu lost because he was distracted.* Prime WB would be frozen* if he got distracted...Jozu would lose to aokiji either way but not in a rape.



Assuming prime Whitebeard had the "gura gura no mi"

Wrong, because the Gura Gura no mi we'll prevent Whitebeard from being frozen, as seen back in Marine ford where Whitebeard was frozen from Aokiji's attack and broke through the ice that had encased him.


----------



## Sentomaru (Apr 1, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> All of you just made your teachers cry. Jozu is to Akainu what Luffy was to Enel. So akainu powers are useless and Jozu has Haki on the level to where he could fight Aokiji evenly. How does Aokiji win seem likely in this situation?



Stop sniffing glue.


----------



## cry77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Reality said:


> Assuming prime Whitebeard had the "gura gura no mi"
> 
> Wrong, because the Gura Gura no mi we'll prevent Whitebeard from being frozen, as seen back in Marine ford.


there is a difference in being encased in an ice ball and being full-body frozen with ice-time. If WB tried to shatter the ice while being full-body frozen he would shatter himself.


----------



## Reality (Apr 1, 2013)

cry77 said:


> there is a difference in being encased in an ice ball and being full-body frozen with ice-time. If WB tried to shatter the ice while being full-body frozen he would shatter himself.





Now you're just making random assertions which is completely irrelevant prior to my post.  Aokiji's ice attacks are ineffective against Whitebeard's quake abilities, as seen when Aokiji failed to freeze whitebeard who shattered the ice. Whitebeard wasn't frozen solid because the vibrations from the Gura Gura no Mi shattered the ice and kept Whitebeard from being frozen. It's as simple as that, don't over complicate a simple example  Oda showed and explained. 

If Whitebeard were to get frozen by "Aokiji's" Ice age, he would just have to form vibrations around himself thus causing the ice to shatter before he is frozen... it isn't like whitebeard is going to stay put until the ice completely encases him solid.


----------



## Bellamy The Hyena (Apr 1, 2013)

cry77 said:


> jozu lost because he was distracted. Prime WB would be frozen if he got distracted...Jozu would lose to aokiji either way but not in a rape.



Distractions happen in a battle. That's no excuse.

Besides it's not he was doing something completely different before being attacked by Aokiji. He was right in the middle of fighting him for god sake. If he doesn't have the intelligence and wherewithal to not lose focus when fighting Aokiji then that reflects badly on his overall fighting skills. 

Anyway Aokiji's speed is much higher than Jozu's, even without that distraction he could have made another opening easily using his speed to Ice Time Jozu. It's really a no contest between the two.



Akainu fucks up Jozu. Period.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 1, 2013)

cry77 said:


> *jozu lost because he was distracted.* Prime WB would be frozen if he got distracted...Jozu would lose to aokiji either way but not in a rape.



He got his arm frozen because he was distracted. He lost because Ao Kiji is stronger.


----------



## cry77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Reality said:


> Now you're just making random assertions which is completely irrelevant prior to my post.  Aokiji's ice attacks are ineffective against Whitebeard's quake abilities, as seen when Aokiji failed to freeze whitebeard who shattered the ice. Whitebeard wasn't frozen solid because the vibrations from the Gura Gura no Mi shattered the ice and kept Whitebeard from being frozen. It's as simple as that, don't over complicate a simple example  Oda showed and explained.
> 
> If Whitebeard were to get frozen by "Aokiji's" Ice age, he would just have to form vibrations around himself thus causing the ice to shatter before he is frozen... it isn't like whitebeard is going to stay put until the ice completely encases him solid.


so if WBs insides got completely frozen he would just quake the ice from his heart and lungs away?  
But then switch WB with Prime Roger, what's your excuse then? the point still stands


Bellamy The Hyena said:


> Distractions happen in a battle. That's no excuse.
> 
> Besides it's not he was doing something completely different before being attacked by Aokiji. He was right in the middle of fighting him for god sake. If he doesn't have the intelligence and wherewithal to not lose focus when fighting Aokiji then that reflects badly on his overall fighting skills.
> 
> ...





Canute87 said:


> He got his arm frozen because he was distracted. He lost because Ao Kiji is stronger.


Guys guys guys..I never said jozu is as strong as Aokiji I just dont think jozu would get raped like that in a fight where there were no other people distracting him. WB was completely confident that jozu at least could hold off aokiji, unless you believe WB sent his own son into his death.


----------



## RF (Apr 1, 2013)

Akainu mid-high difficulty.

Jozu ain't some pushover that Akainu can one shoot...


----------



## Reality (Apr 1, 2013)

cry77 said:


> *so if WBs insides got completely frozen he would just quake the ice from his heart and lungs away?
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What you are doing is speculating, which is irrelevant as opposed to panel feats, which are what's important. Aokiji's ice is ineffective against Whitebeard since the freezing powers against Whitebeards failed due to the ice shattering before it could completely encase and freeze him completely. It's not like "Whitebeard" is going to wait for the Ice to completely encase him and do nothing, he'll unquestionably clad his body in Haki in conjunction with his "Tremor" fruit that will proceed to send vibrations throughout his body in order to break the ice and stop it from completely "Freezing" him.

Doflamingo got frozen solid and was able to easily shrug off Aokiji's Ice, what makes you think Whitebeard wouldn't be able to do the same, when his "Haki" is arguably better than "Doflamingo's" along with having his "Quake" that sends vibrations through the Ice thus shattering it before it can completely encase "Whitebeard"

So you're basically telling me that Whitebeard's "Haki" in conjunction with his "Tremor" vibrations wouldn't be able to pull of what "Doflamingo" recently did ? now that deserves a 

No, Whitebeard's vibration prevent him from being frozen solid, Aokiji's ice is ineffective against Whitebeard's earthquake ability that send vibrations through the brittle ice that had encased Whitebeard.

Don't know why you added "" when you showed how much of failure in reasoning you are.


----------



## cry77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Doflamingo wasnt hit by ice time, you idiot..He was encased in ice like WB..Re-read luffy vs aokiji and see how Robin got frozen from the inside out..BTW..Making a giant wall of text does not take away your idiocy..Again..ICE-TIME has jack shit to do with ICE-BALL or the generic casual ice Doflamingo got hit with..BUFFALO EVEN OUTRIGHT STATED THAT DOFLA WAS LUCKY FOR NOT BEING FROZEN THROUGH.


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 1, 2013)

Baron Tamago said:


> Stop sniffing glue.



Tell that to yourself. The Aokiji wank in this thread is so strong I don't even begin to see where you get Aokiji has haki on par with Jozu's defense without his ability. Especially considering Jozu is clearly a high level user himself. Aokiji happened to have a good ability to use against Jozu. Haki doesn't negate the factors of a df ability it only helps. Furthermore the opposition of their counter ability all but leaves characters open for rape. Jozu has everything in his favor high level control of Haki on par with an Admiral and an ability that would clearly make Akainu ability useless.


----------



## Reality (Apr 1, 2013)

cry77 said:


> Doflamingo wasnt hit by ice time, you idiot..He was encased in ice like WB..Re-read luffy vs aokiji and see how Robin got frozen from the inside out..BTW..Making a giant wall of text does not take away your idiocy..Again..ICE-TIME has jack shit to do with ICE-BALL or the generic casual ice Doflamingo got hit with..BUFFALO EVEN OUTRIGHT STATED THAT DOFLA WAS LUCKY FOR NOT BEING FROZEN THROUGH.



you are trying to enlighten  your excuse in order to not have to deal with my argument. This is not the same as dealing with my argument, and suggests that you are unable to do so by contradicting yourself and not being able to proof why they're different.

Please stop calling me a moron when you're the one here ignoring simple facts. Whitebeard has rendered Aokiji's ice ineffective -  He can use the vibrations through his body thus breaking the brittle ice. Let me simplify it even more: Whitebeard can stop Aokiji's ice, but you have nothing suggesting that he wouldn't be able to do the same with Aokiji's other Ice techniques- You can't KNOW this. You can only ASSUME. I don't see how this is even possible to argue against, it's so obvious. Point still stands that Aokiji's ice is ineffective against Whitebeard since the freezing powers failed due to the ice shattering before it could completely encase and freeze Whitebeard. You can't prove that Whitebeard can't shatter any of Aokiji's other ice encasing attacks because all of his Ice powers are useless due to Whitebeard's haki and vibrations that protect and break the brittle ice before it completely forms and covers him.

Doflamindo was hit with an attack similar to "Ice age" and much different than Ice ball, stop ignoring the facts. How Ironic, you earlier told me that "Whitebeard" can't survive being frozen (like what Doflamingo went through) and now you are telling me they aren't the same ?  What a contradiction from your part.

Whitebeard was also encased in Ice, stating otherwise just shows how big of an idiot you truly are.


----------



## cry77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ice age is STILL not the same as ice-time...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 1, 2013)

Akainu fists him.


----------



## Rob (Apr 1, 2013)

Are people actually arguing this? 

I meen,, oabviuslee the OP proavieded evidens staiting dat Daimond>Magmuh, duh guyz! Herfderf


----------



## Reality (Apr 1, 2013)

cry77 said:


> Ice age is STILL not the same as ice-time...



Point is, Aokiji's ice is ineffective against Whitebeard's vibration abilities, since the freezing powers failed to freeze Whitebeard due to the ice shattering before having thoroughly encased him, this suggests that any other "Ice" variants aokiji throws at him will be ineffective regardless. His "Haki" also plays a role in protecting him from the ice which will only give him more protection against the ice. My point still stands, if "Doflamingo" (Someone whose haki is far below that of whitebeard's" was able to completely shrug off Aokiji's "Ice" that froze him akin to how it did to Robin, than I don't see why Whitebeard wouldn't  be able to do the same. Stating other wise will only give me the right to assume you either completely lack the ability to argue or that you acknowledged that my argument is correct.

And please refrain from the use of straw man rhetoric's, it is a very low level of argumentation. I have never argued Ice age freezes you from the inside. I have only argued against your claim that it's fact that Whitebeard wouldn't be able to shrug off "Aokiji's" Ice when he was able to completely break the ice that had encased him by sending vibrations throughout his body. If you keep insisting it's not a fact, I can only assume you don't understand what "fact" means.

 Are you trying to deliberately avoid my question by telling me that the ice technique Aokiji used on Robin is much different than what he had recently done to Doflamingo ? How absurd, Aokiji's Ice age is able to freeze people,objects and matters, it is similar to Ice capsule, which sends a wave of ice along the ground freezing anything it makes contact with. Both techniques are meant to "Freeze" regardless. Though, Kuzan's Ice age is much more efficient because it covers a large portion or an area and freezes it in a matter of second as opposed to Ice capsule which only freezes a small portion of the ground. In other words, Kuzan's Ice age can instantly freeze an entire huge area turning it into a cold, frozen land. Not only does it freeze the area, but turns anything in its path frozen solid. This also includes living organisms, So I don't see how they differ in terms of freezing capability.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2013)

cry77 said:


> so if WBs insides got completely frozen he would just quake the ice from his heart and lungs away?
> But then switch WB with Prime Roger, what's your excuse then? the point still stands
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry buddy but this is the oldest argument. WB having confident that Jozu can take on Aokiji means nothing.  Don't get me wrong, Jozu should'v been able to hold Aokiji more, probably hours or even a day or two if there were no distractions. I'm probably like the biggest Jozu fan in this forum. But again, WB's confident means literally nothing at all. Dofla had confident on Vergo, we all know how that ended. CC had confident in Vergo too, we all know how that ended.  WB had confident in Ace going after Teach , even though he didn't like the idea, he still let him go, unless he was sending his son to his own death? and we all know how Ace vs Teach ended. It's natural  to have confident in your own comrades, or you wouldn't be a true comrade, father in WB's case.


----------



## White (Apr 1, 2013)

*Fucks him up, Akainu does*


----------



## cry77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Reality said:


> Point is, Aokiji's ice is ineffective against Whitebeard's vibration abilities, since the freezing powers failed to freeze Whitebeard due to the ice shattering before having thoroughly encased him, this suggests that any other "Ice" variants aokiji throws at him will be ineffective regardless. His "Haki" also plays a role in protecting him from the ice which will only give him more protection against the ice. My point still stands, if "Doflamingo" (Someone whose haki is far below that of whitebeard's" was able to completely shrug off Aokiji's "Ice" that froze him from akin to how it did to Robin, than I don't see why Whitebeard wouldn't  be able to do the same. Stating other wise will only give me the right to assume you either completely lack the ability to argue or that you acknowledged that my argument is correct.
> 
> And please refrain from the use of straw man rhetoric's, it is a very low level of argumentation. I have never argued Ice age freezes you from the inside. I have only argued against your claim that it's fact that Whitebeard wouldn't be able to shrug off "Aokiji's" Ice when he was able to completely break the ice that had encased him by sending vibrations throughout his body. If you keep insisting it's a fact, I can only assume you don't understand what "fact" means.
> 
> Are you trying deliberately avoid my question by telling me that the ice technique Aokiji used on Robin is much different than what he did to Doflamingo ? How absurd, Aokiji's Ice age is able to freeze people,objects and matters, it is similar to Ice capsule Kuzan which sends a wave of ice along the ground freezing anything it. Both techniques are meant to "Freeze" regardless. Though, Kuzan's Ice age is much more efficient because it covers a large portion or an area and freezes it in a matter of second as opposed to Ice capsule which only freezes a small portion of the ground. In other words, Kuzan's Ice age can instantly freeze an entire huge area turning it into a cold, frozen land. Not only does it freeze the area, but turns anything in its path frozen solid. This also includes living organisms, So I don't see how they differ in terms of freezing capability.


Why do you insist on making a two page essay per reply? Ice time freezes you from the inside out while his other moves just encase you in ice. it is fundamentally different. ANd I said ice TIME not Ice CAPSULE.


oOLawlietOo said:


> Sorry buddy but this is the oldest argument. WB having confident that Jozu can take on Aokiji means nothing.  *Don't get me wrong, Jozu should'v been able to hold Aokiji more, probably hours or even a day or two if there were no distractions. *I'm probably like the biggest Jozu fan in this forum. But again, WB's confident means literally nothing at all. Dofla had confident on Vergo, we all know how that ended. CC had confident in Vergo too, we all know how that ended.  WB had confident in Ace going after Teach , even though he didn't like the idea, he still let him go, unless he was sending his son to his own death? and we all know how Ace vs Teach ended. It's natural  to have confident in your own comrades, or you wouldn't be a true comrade, father in WB's case.


my point exactly..I never once claimed jozu could beat Aokiji but he should be able to hold him off..

And the dofla argument is flawed..First off, Dofla doesnt view his crew as his sons and he has no problems asking them to sacrifice themselves..Do you think WB is like that? WB was confident in jozus ability to stall Aokiji and if that's not a testament to his strenght then I do not know what is..


----------



## Reality (Apr 1, 2013)

cry77 said:


> Why do you insist on making a two page essay per reply? Ice time freezes you from the inside out while his other moves just encase you in ice. it is fundamentally different. ANd I said ice TIME not Ice CAPSULE.
> 
> my point exactly..I never once claimed jozu could beat Aokiji but he should be able to hold him off..
> 
> And the dofla argument is flawed..First off, Dofla doesnt view his crew as his sons and he has no problems asking them to sacrifice themselves..Do you think WB is like that? WB was confident in jozus ability to stall Aokiji and if that's not a testament to his strenght then I do not know what is..




Is writing an essay, which, for purpose was concocted  to educate you regarding "Aokiji's" freezing abilities bad ? I'm baffled.

Still doesn't change the fact that they "Freeze" the "Target" and that they are ineffective against  whitebeard because he can send vibrations throughout his body, therefore; breaking the "Ice" that has encased him.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2013)

cry77 said:


> Why do you insist on making a two page essay per reply? Ice time freezes you from the inside out while his other moves just encase you in ice. it is fundamentally different. ANd I said ice TIME not Ice CAPSULE.
> 
> my point exactly..I never once claimed jozu could beat Aokiji but he should be able to hold him off..
> 
> And the dofla argument is flawed..First off, Dofla doesnt view his crew as his sons and he has no problems asking them to sacrifice themselves..Do you think WB is like that? WB was confident in jozus ability to stall Aokiji and if that's not a testament to his strenght then I do not know what is..



Dofla, the evil underworld leader literally thanked Vergo for everything he has done for him. And I doubt he would want their crew to sacrifice themselves just like that. They were ready to sacrifice themselves just like how Zoro and Sanji were ready to sacrifice themselves for Luffy in TB. He was confident in Vergo's strength and how capable he is in taking care of everyone on PH + he was confident in baby 5 and buffalo in accomplishing their mission. If he really didn't care about his crew like that, then why was he asking Law about their bodies. And he went to PH just to get their bodies. He knew Law wasn't going to be there, cuz they already talked.


----------



## cry77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Reality said:


> Is writing an essay, which, for purpose was concocted  to educate you regarding "Aokiji's" freezing abilities bad ? I'm baffled.
> 
> Still doesn't change the fact that they "Freeze" the "Target" and that they are ineffective against  whitebeard because he can send vibrations throughout his body, therefore; breaking the "Ice" that has encased him.


I have yet to see WB send vibrations through his intestines.



oOLawlietOo said:


> Dofla, the evil underworld leader literally thanked Vergo for everything he has done for him. And I doubt he would want their crew to sacrifice themselves just like that. They were ready to sacrifice themselves just like how Zoro and Sanji were ready to sacrifice themselves for Luffy in TB. He was confident in Vergo's strength and how capable he is in taking care of everyone on PH + he was confident in baby 5 and buffalo in accomplishing their mission. If he really didn't care about his crew like that, then why was he asking Law about their bodies. And he went to PH just to get their bodies. He knew Law wasn't going to be there, cuz they already talked.


Dofla told Monet to blow herself and Vergo up, you cant deny that. He may not completely disregard his crew but no way does he care about them like WB and Luffy cares about their crews.

And DOfla had no idea how much Law had grown the last 2 years but WB should damn well know how powerful an admiral is.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2013)

Not caring about their lives has nothing to do with not knowing how strong they are. Dofla was really confident in Vergo's strength. Not knowing how much Law grew up in strength got nothing to do with it. It was implied that Aokiji and WB have met before, and I'd like to think of it as long time ago, which means WB had an image in his head about Aokiji's strength. WB has no idea how much Aokiji grew in strength, therefore, he thought Jozu can handle Aokiji.

Now, you're saying Jozu is not stronger than Aokiji, which I agree to. But you're like, WB would not send his son to his own death. So, WB knows that Jozu is not stronger, he can just hold him off for a while, but he will get pwned at the end?


----------



## Reality (Apr 1, 2013)

cry77 said:


> I have yet to see WB send vibrations through his intestines.
> 
> 
> Dofla told Monet to blow herself and Vergo up, you cant deny that. He may not completely disregard his crew but no way does he care about them like WB and Luffy cares about their crews.
> ...



You do realize that Ice time or Ice age don't in no way freeze someone's Heart/intestine ? If that were truly the case, the users would be dead in a matter of seconds. Both techniques freeze the outer part of the body thus covering it with "Ice"  How would you expect robin to survive if her blood was frozen ? or any other vital organs ? 

Fact still remains that Whitebeard sends Vibrations throughout every inch of his body, which was the main reason Aokiji's Ice was rendered ineffective against him.

If you truly believe that "Whitebeard" would shatter if he ever tried to "Vibrate" his way out of "Ice capsule" I would like to see your proof regarding what I just said.


----------



## cry77 (Apr 1, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Not  caring about their lives has nothing to do with not knowing how strong  they are. Dofla was really confident in Vergo's strength. Not knowing  how much Law grew up in strength got nothing to do with it. It was  implied that Aokiji and WB have met before, and I'd like to think of it  as long time ago, which means WB had an image in his head about Aokiji's  strength. WB has no idea how much Aokiji grew in strength, therefore,  he thought Jozu can handle Aokiji.
> 
> Now, you're saying Jozu is not stronger than Aokiji, which I agree to.  But you're like, WB would not send his son to his own death. So, WB  knows that Jozu is not stronger, he can just hold him off for a while,  but he will get pwned at the end?




Even IF WB only met Aokiji years ago the admirals reputation should easily prece him.

And about the last paragraph..THe fights in One Piece can literally last for days, even if weaker than Aokiji, Jozu should still be able to hold him off for hours, which would be long enough for Ace to be saved. Remember that the goal of the war was not to fight the marines, but to save their nakama


----------



## cry77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Reality said:


> You do realize that Ice time or Ice age don't in no way freeze someone's Heart/intestine ? If that were truly the case, the users would be dead in a matter of seconds. Both techniques freeze the outer part of the body thus covering it with "Ice"  How would you expect robin to survive if her blood was frozen ? or any other vital organs ?
> 
> Fact still remains that Whitebeard sends Vibrations throughout every inch of his body, which was the main reason Aokiji's Ice was rendered ineffective against him.
> 
> If you truly believe that "Whitebeard" would shatter if he ever tried to "Vibrate" his way out of "Ice capsule" I would like to see your proof regarding what I just said.


okay seriously, did you even read my first post? WB was just an example to prove a point. Use Roger as the example then and stop jumping my dick for proving a point. Ice time is still not the same as Ice capsule.
 But fuck this shit, just believe what you want, but my point still stands..Jozu does not have the luxury of having a anti-ice skills like his captain does, so again..Swap out WB with Prime Roger instead. The overall point had nothing to do with WB, I just used him as an example.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2013)

cry77 said:


> Even IF WB only met Aokiji years ago the admirals reputation should easily prece him.
> 
> And about the last paragraph..THe fights in One Piece can literally last for days, even if weaker than Aokiji, Jozu should still be able to hold him off for hours, which would be long enough for Ace to be saved. Remember that the goal of the war was not to fight the marines, but to save their nakama



Well, that's true.


----------



## Reality (Apr 1, 2013)

cry77 said:


> okay seriously, did you even read my first post? WB was just an example to prove a point. Use Roger as the example then and stop jumping my dick for proving a point. Ice time is still not the same as Ice capsule.
> But fuck this shit, just believe what you want, but my point still stands..Jozu does not have the luxury of having a anti-ice skills like his captain does, so again..Swap out WB with Prime Roger instead. The overall point had nothing to do with WB, I just used him as an example.



What post ? the one that was 100% speculation and showed no proof at all ? yeah, did read it, why ?

You cannot use that argument because we were initially speaking about Whitebeard, who renders any Ice encasing attack's useless due to his "Tremor Tremor fruit" which sends Vibrations to break the Ice. Hence, Aokiji even stated that his attacks aren't compatible with a "Quake" man  And your last sentence there just makes your whole comment rather childish. You're trying to discredit me, but you're not doing doing a marvelous job on it.


You jumped from your initial argument to some irrelevant shoddy point that for purpose was an excuse to not give out facts.


----------



## Kingtew (Apr 1, 2013)

physically they should be around the same level. so akainu with seastone cuff's wins high difficulty.


----------



## opofft (Apr 1, 2013)

WB already had the Gura Gura charged from the previous panel, hence why the vibration/quake fruit helped him break the ice.
Though, if flamingo could break out of the ice before it reached his inner organs despite being off guard (yes I know, it was a warning attack from Aokiji with his hands in his pocket), then I think prime WB could break out with sheer force aswell.


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 1, 2013)

Jozu only got frozen because he was distracted by Marco. After that the fight was all but over. Marco and Jozu in general fought directly on par with the Admirals Marco especially. The distractions and hadicapps of the war more or less caused their downfall. They didn't lose in skill. Which is why this thread is laughable and proves an all time high wanking level for this section if you think an admiral can just rape Jozu.


----------



## Bellamy The Hyena (Apr 1, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Jozu only got frozen because he was distracted by Marco. After that the fight was all but over. Marco and Jozu in general fought directly on par with the Admirals Marco especially. The distractions and hadicapps of the war more or less caused their downfall. They didn't lose in skill. Which is why this thread is laughable and proves an all time high wanking level for this section if you think an admiral can just rape Jozu.



Usually when people say something stupid they try to walk it back gradually. You seem to be doing the opposite. 


By all means keep it up. It's always amusing seeing people come up with ever more pathetic reasons to hype up their favourite characters.


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 1, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Akainu>Aokiji>Jozu.
> 
> Also due to Akainu's superior CoA jozu diamond defense won't be as helpful as the op thinks.
> 
> Is that good enough for you?


Nope because Akainu df>Aokiji df due to it's properties. Aokiji df superior>Jozu's DF. Jozu DF>Akainu's DF. They are relatively on par in haki no one really seemed superior. So technically from just an observation standpoint Jozu seems stronger. A reasonable counter would be Akainu df gives him better versatility of his attacks. Though the heat would be a non factor to Jozu diamonds. If Akainu were to win it would be with extreme diffuculty.





Bellamy The Hyena said:


> The only character I masturbate to is Bellamy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1)No Akainu is not really stronger than Jozu his ability opens for a wider variety of attacks. Nothing beyond what Jozu can't counter.

2) Jozu df would logically be one of the few df that can counter Akainu's attacks. If you know anything about diamonds they can survive magma. 

3) Jozu didn't get buttfucked by Aokiji. He got fucked because he turned his attention away from Aokiji.

After that the next time we see Jozu it's over.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 1, 2013)

Jozo rapes him with his diamond penis.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 1, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Nope because Akainu df>Aokiji df due to it's properties. Aokiji df superior>Jozu's DF. *Jozu DF>Akainu's DF.* They are relatively on par in haki no one really seemed superior. So technically from just an observation standpoint Jozu seems stronger. A reasonable counter would be Akainu df gives him better versatility of his attacks. Though the heat would be a non factor to Jozu diamonds. If Akainu were to win it would be with extreme diffuculty.
> 
> 1)No Akainu is not really stronger than Jozu his ability opens for a wider variety of attacks. Nothing beyond what Jozu can't counter.
> 
> ...





1. AkainuDF>DFJozu.

2. Akainu DF=Aokiji's as stated in the manga. 

3. Based on feats Akainu has a lot more destructive power then Jozu, and endurance. 

4. Based on feats Akainu is faster then Jozu.

5. Based on feats Akainu's CoA is better then Jozu. 

So no they are not on the same level, Akainu's feats and hype are better then Jozu by no small amount.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> 1. AkainuDF>DFJozu.
> 
> 2. Akainu DF=Aokiji's as stated in the manga.
> 
> ...



I agree with everything except number 4. I don't think Akainu is faster than Jozu. There are no proof of that whatsoever.  But there was a statement about Jozu's speed.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 1, 2013)

Akainu just got hit on the back of the head from white-beard was on the ground, and got back up and blasted off 1/3 fo the mans head, he also reacted  to a sneak attack from Marco and Vista and countered there attacks accordingly. 

Thats better then fodder Croc saying Jozu is fast.

Also With Akainu being a high ranking marine its safe to assume you can use Soru and Geppo unlike jozu.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 1, 2013)

Sakazuki low diffs.


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 1, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> 1. AkainuDF>DFJozu.
> 
> 2. Akainu DF=Aokiji's as stated in the manga.
> 
> ...


1) No proof of that Diamonds can withstand the heat. Jozu essentially has been place in the same scenario Luffy was in against enel.

2)Aokiji controls temperature in general so that would cause an even out. But overall his attacks would be countered way more easier. Especially if you use Ace as an example. Akainu ability is stronger in that scenario. Aokiji is just a beast overall.

3)Destructive power is debatable Jozu power would be on par if not stronger. Akain has the ability to project his attacks over a large area. Not just through his fist like Jozu.

4)No proof of that what so ever considering at the start of his match with Aokiji he linebacker blitzed him.

5)Not really Jozu he relatively took every attack that came at him Aokijo being the exception. Aokiji ability is to hax and hard to counter in general. Even if you are skilled. Akainu is Aokiji enemy in every way possible.





Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Akainu just got hit on the back of the head from white-beard was on the ground, and got back up and blasted off 1/3 fo the mans head, he also reacted  to a sneak attack from Marco and Vista and countered there attacks accordingly.
> 
> Thats better then fodder Croc saying Jozu is fast.
> 
> Also With Akainu being a high ranking marine its safe to assume you can use Soru and Geppo unlike jozu.



 Whitebeard could barely move and was on life support. The commanders and Admirals moved way better than him even though he still had impressive reaction speed. But alot of that was extreme skill in observation. The commanders were on par in speed.


----------



## opofft (Apr 1, 2013)

Jozu catches Aokiji off guard= minor lip bleed
Aokiji catches Jozu off guard= frozen with lost arm

Though i dont think Akainu would steam roll Jozu, but he is pretty much guaranteed to win.
How does Jozu take DC?
Brilliant Punk+haki+speed= small lip bleed
Magma attack= 1/2 of WB face
Not even comparable...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 1, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> 1) No proof of that Diamonds can withstand the heat. Jozu essentially has been place in the same scenario Luffy was in against enel.



It does not matter if Jozu diamond could resist the heat from the sun. Akainu negated the haki attacks from Marco, and Vista, He also clashed equally with white-beard multiple times. He has better Coa  then jozu his diamond defense is useless. 



> 2)Aokiji controls temperature in general so that would cause an even out. But overall his attacks would be countered way more easier. Especially if you use Ace as an example. Akainu ability is stronger in that scenario. Aokiji is just a beast overall.



The island is split equally heat and Cold, they countered there ability's just fine. Akainu is just slightly stronger. 




> 3)*Destructive power is debatable* Jozu power would be on par if not stronger. Akain has the ability to project his attacks over a large area. Not just through his fist like Jozu.



Not at all.

jozu sneak attacks Aokiji and only gives him a bloody lip.

Akainu puts a hole through, White-beard, Jinbei, and Ace with one punch. 

And Akainu's Aoe is just another advantage he has over Jozu.


> 4)No proof of that what so ever considering at the start of his match with Aokiji he linebacker blitzed him.



Jozu sneak attacked Aokiji while he was fighting the strongest man in the world thats not a impressive speed feat. 



> 5)Not really Jozu he relatively took every attack that came at him Aokijo being the exception. Aokiji ability is to hax and hard to counter in general. Even if you are skilled. Akainu is Aokiji enemy in
> every way possible.



Which has to do with his devil fruit not with his Coa. With all his strength and supposedly equal level of Coa with Akainu he could not break out of Doflamingo's devil fruit ability. I guess DD can control Akainu as well lol.

Replace Aokiji with Akainu, and Jozu would of got magama fisted aka still would of been one shot. But yes Aokiji is more hax there powers are still evenly matched. 



> *Whitebeard could barely move and was on life support.* The commanders and Admirals moved way better than him even though he still had impressive reaction speed. But alot of that was extreme skill in observation. The commanders were on par in speed.



He was fast enough to come behind Akainu and smash him on the head before anyone could warn him, he was also even after having his head melted able to blitz black-beard. 

Marco is clearly faster then Jozu even if he wasn't that does not help your argument. Marco and Vista sneak attacked Akainu, he countered meaning he can easily counter any of jozu attacks. 

What exactly is Jozu going to do to a man who toke two quakes from white-beard, Jozu can hardly even hurt Aokiji.


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 1, 2013)

Whitebeard face wasn't made of diamonds.


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 1, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> It does not matter if Jozu diamond could resist the heat from the sun. Akainu negated the haki attacks from Marco, and Vista, He also clashed equally with white-beard multiple times. He has better Coa  then jozu his diamond defense is useless.


Actually it does matter none of them have the defensive qualities of Jozu. Df relationships have been point blanked established. Also negating there attacks comes down to nothing more than just blocking their attacks and landing blows on them. Haki goes only but so far in a match of equal strength. As for whitebeard you mean a whitebeard who didn't want to decimate everyone around him strength.





> The island is split equally heat and Cold, they countered there ability's just fine. Akainu is just slightly stronger.


Which means they did output an equal amount. But notice you said slightly stronger. That slightly stronger comes from the fact Akainu attacks would be more effective on Aokiji when they land. The reverse can't be said.




> Not at all.
> 
> jozu sneak attacks Aokiji and only gives him a bloody lip.
> 
> ...



It was more an interception than sneak attack. Also Akainu power is raw heat almost no one in the story has a good counter against it.  Apparently not even whitebeard. Ace, and Jinbei are meh for this conversation. Same goes for Aokiji. Their abilities makes them that much stronger. But on the haki side they are not really beyond the commanders capabilities. Jozu has an ability that can stand up to Akainu. Not skin that would melt like butter.





> Jozu sneak attacked Aokiji while he was fighting the strongest man in the world thats not a impressive speed feat.



Yeah Aokiji was goig full speed. Jozu came from the front and intercepted him. That is a speed feat. 




> Which has to do with his devil fruit not with his Coa. With all his strength and supposedly equal level of Coa with Akainu he could not break out of Doflamingo's devil fruit ability. I guess DD can control Akainu as well lol.


Donflamingo blocked Aokiji attack doing something Jozu himself couldn't do. This will only lead to an off topic debate.



> Replace Aokiji with Akainu, and Jozu would of got magama fisted aka still would of been one shot. But yes Aokiji is more hax there powers are still evenly matched.


Nothing suggest Jozu would be one shot where are you getting that?




> He was fast enough to come behind Akainu and smash him on the head before anyone could warn him, he was also even after having his head melted able to blitz black-beard.


I didn't say he was slow but the commanders and admirals looked to be faster.


> Marco is clearly faster then Jozu even if he wasn't that does not help your argument. Marco and Vista sneak attacked Akainu, he countered meaning he can easily counter any of jozu attacks.


Never said Marco wasn't. You still ignore the fact Jozu had a decent fight against the man who almost beat him. Meaning his Jozu's reaction and combat speed is enough.


> What exactly is Jozu going to do to a man who toke two quakes from white-beard, Jozu can hardly even hurt Aokiji.


He didn't take anything Akainu would have died completely if Whitebeard followed up on his attacks. He got back up but he was out. But anyways I more or less agree  as this goes on Akainu could win but not nowhere near rape territory. Jozu attacks have no versatility and even without the heat Akainu has decent destructive capabilities. But I would still reserve judgement until Jozu gets actually hammered not frozen immobile by an attack that takes away movement entirely.


----------



## SsjAzn (Apr 2, 2013)

Akainu with moderate to high difficulty. Jozu fought evenly with Aokiji for 3 chapters until he got distracted later on. Jozu also managed to blitz Aokiji and made him bleed with a casual punch. An admiral cannot get away from fighting someone as strong as Jozu without getting roughed up.


----------



## cry77 (Apr 2, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> 1. AkainuDF>DFJozu.
> 
> 2. Akainu DF=Aokiji's as stated in the manga.
> 
> ...


 I agree that Akainu is stronger by Jozu (not by much but not by an insignificant amount either) but I must ask you..

Where did you get Akainus so called haki and speed feats from??


----------



## RF (Apr 2, 2013)

cry77 said:


> I agree that Akainu is stronger by Jozu (not by much but not by an insignificant amount either) but I must ask you..
> 
> Where did you get Akainus so called haki and speed feats from??



>Blocked Vista's and Marco's haki combined at one instance 
>If we go by powerscaling,he should be at least as fast as his fellow admirals,and they showcased some damn good speed feats such as Aokiji crossing half the island in mere seconds at the beginning of the war when he stopped Whitebeard's tsunami.


----------



## cry77 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> >Blocked Vista's and Marco's haki combined at one instance
> >If we go by powerscaling,he should be at least as fast as his fellow admirals,and they showcased some damn good speed feats such as Aokiji crossing half the island in mere seconds at the beginning of the war when he stopped Whitebeard's tsunami.


1. we dont know if it was akainus haki that was stronger or if it was marcos and vistas haki that got weaker due to them just having lost ace.
2.he doesnt have to have equal stats to the other admirals..Akainus style never needed a speedster, but dont get me wrong, Akainu should be a rokushiki master meaning he knows soru on a master level I was just curious since you said FEATS and then reply with POWERSCALING which doesnt make any sense.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 2, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Actually it does matter none of them have the defensive qualities of Jozu. Df relationships have been point blanked established. Also negating there attacks comes down to nothing more than just blocking their attacks and landing blows on them. Haki goes only but so far in a match of equal strength. As for whitebeard you mean a whitebeard who didn't want to decimate everyone around him strength.



Akainu is a logia he has one of the best defense in the manga, if you don't have equal or better haki then him your attacks are going to do jack regardless of how strong it is. 

Haki lets Akainu bypass Jozu second biggest tribute his defense so its a pretty big deal. 

Yes the white-beard who has way better attack power feats then Jozu, that white-beard had his attacks blocked by Akainu. 



> Which means they did output an equal amount. But notice you said slightly stronger. That slightly stronger comes from t*he fact Akainu attacks would be more effective on Aokiji when they land.* The reverse can't be said.



We don't know what gave Akainu the edge but we know it was not his Devil fruit as again there powers were evenly matched. 





> It was more an interception than sneak attack


. 

Regardless of what you want to call it, Aokiji was not in a position to defend from anyone besides White-beard who he was fighting. 


> Also Akainu power is raw heat almost no one in the story has a good counter against it.  Apparently not even whitebeard. Ace, and Jinbei are meh for this conversation. Same goes for Aokiji. Their abilities makes them that much stronger. But on the haki side they are not really beyond the commanders capabilities. Jozu has an ability that can stand up to Akainu. Not skin that would melt like butter.



You said there destructive power was debatable im saying its not. 

Jozu got a free shot on Aokiji and gave him a bloody lip. Aokiji lost a leg fighting Akainu.

Akainu can dish out more damage then jozu end of story. 

Jozu ability is useless as his haki is not as good as Akainus.






> Yeah Aokiji was goig full speed. Jozu came from the front and intercepted him. That is a speed feat.



Aokiji was barley moving at all he was impaled on White-beards bisento and preparing to attack white-beard. 

Then jozu came from the side and hit him. 







> Donflamingo blocked Aokiji attack doing something Jozu himself couldn't do. This will only lead to an off topic debate.



I know cause DD is boss, unlike Jozu. So of course he got out of the attack. 




> Nothing suggest Jozu would be one shot where are you getting that?



Feats that suggest Jozu can take a magma fist through his chest and get back up




> I didn't say he was slow but the commanders and admirals looked to be faster.



marco may be faster as he is a zoan that can fly, but either way akainu' reactions and speed feats are better.

Jozu best speed feat=blitzing Croc.

Akainus=Reacting to marco/vistas sneak attack, taking off 1/3 of white-beards head while he was on the ground.

That and the fact he should be able to use Soru as well. 


> Never said Marco wasn't. You still ignore the fact Jozu had a decent fight against the man who almost beat him. Meaning his Jozu's reaction and combat speed is enough.



Thats nice all that proves is jozu can keep up with a man Akainu beat for 1 chapter. 




> He didn't take anything Akainu would have died completely if Whitebeard followed up on his attacks.



He has taken a lot more then Jozu has shown to be able to dish out.



> He got back up but he was out. But anyways I more or less agree  as this goes on Akainu could win but not nowhere near rape territory. Jozu attacks have no versatility and even without the heat Akainu has decent destructive capabilities. But I would still reserve judgement until Jozu gets actually hammered not frozen immobile by an attack that takes away movement entirely



None of the commanders based on feats or hype can defeat any of the admirals, yes not even Marco. 

Admiral Akainu>Jozu and would beat him in a fight, Jozu having a good devil fruit to fight agasint him with will not change that,


----------



## Reality (Apr 2, 2013)

opofft said:


> WB already had the Gura Gura charged from the previous panel, hence why the vibration/quake fruit helped him break the ice.
> Though, if flamingo could break out of the ice before it reached his inner organs despite being off guard (yes I know, it was a warning attack from Aokiji with his hands in his pocket), then I think prime WB could break out with sheer force aswell.



His Haki is also far superior than Doflamingo's and what you posted was my initial argument,so I don't know why you posted it...


----------



## Giocatser (Aug 20, 2013)

The only interest in this fight (with all respects to this thread) is how long Jozu could withstand the Akainu's magma. I mean, Akainu is better than Jozu in all aspects (maybe not in speed) and the only question here is: how many time needs Akainu to melt Jozu's body? Maybe, this could depend of Busoshoku Haki level.


----------



## trance (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyway, Akainu mid-high difficulty.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Aug 20, 2013)

Bellamy The Hyena owned this thread.


Akainu fucks him up. Mid diff at the very best for Jozu though I wouldn't be surprised if it was a lot lower. They're not in the same league.


----------



## Urouge (Aug 20, 2013)

admirals all mid diff jozu and high diff marco.


----------



## Mys??lf (Aug 20, 2013)

Jozus DC is nowhere near to endanger Akainu in any way.

Akainu still needs some force though to get through Jozus defense.

Id say mid diff


----------



## JoJo (Aug 21, 2013)

Akainu Mid Diffs him. Possibly even lower.


----------



## Slenderman (Aug 21, 2013)

Akainu mid-high difficulty.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the manga doesn't support Jozu being > or even equal to Akainu, considering Akainu took direct hits from Whitebeard and came back perfectly fine, only to take direct Haki-imbued hits from Marco and Vista later, displaying nothing but mild discomfort from their attacks. Jozu probably has more physical strength than the two, and sure, his endurance and diamond durability leaves room for argument, but it's pretty obvious that the manga portrays Akainu as being above the likes of Jozu.

Besides, a lot of these melting temperature arguments wouldn't even work in One Piece. If science was actually properly applied, Akainu would probably vaporize anything standing within close proximity to him any time he activated his powers, and beyond that, he also probably has Haki to enhance the already ridiculous offensive power of his attacks.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 21, 2013)

Plus, even if you want to talk about it solely in terms of the matchup, Jozu can't move when he's diamond, right? Could be wrong, but that's what I always thought. Or, at least, he can't move the part of him that's diamond. So, if he wants to attack, at least his joints will have to be uncovered. And Akainu can absolutely make enough magma to submerge him and hit those points. Unless Jozu covers himself completely and immobilizes himself, where he obviously can't win.
And that's not even bringing up Haki.
Also, diamonds conduct heat.
So.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 21, 2013)

He can move in his Diamond form.


----------



## Dexx (Aug 21, 2013)

Not one, and I mean not even one thing in this manga indicates that an admiral can beat Jozu with low difficulty. 



> Plus, even if you want to talk about it solely in terms of the matchup, Jozu can't move when he's diamond, right? Could be wrong, but that's what I always thought. Or, at least, he can't move the part of him that's diamond.



I had always thought that Jozu's Devil Fruit works in a similar fashion to Daz Bones', as in, it doesn't just cover your body in diamond, but the entire body turns into it, whereas the diamond parts are just for the visual effect, comparable to Oda drawing Logia users with only half their bodies in their respective elemental form, or as I stated earlier, only Daz's hands being visibly turned into steel, while the rest of his body still retains its normal form despite being steel.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Lol Akainu can just throw Jozu in the sea


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 21, 2013)

Jozu can do the same


----------



## trance (Aug 21, 2013)

Sakazuki took shots from WB and stayed conscious. Even half-dead WB's quakes >>> anything Jozu has shown.


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 21, 2013)

Akainu with mid difficulty, Jozu does not really stand a chance.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 21, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Akainu fucks him up.





David said:


> Akainu fucks him up.





Imagine said:


> Jozu gets fucked up.





Quuon said:


> Akainu fucks him up.


The outcome is still the same.


----------



## Jungle (Aug 22, 2013)

Jozu no diff


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 22, 2013)

^ What level of wank


----------



## trance (Aug 22, 2013)

Jungle said:


> Jozu no diff



Obvious troll is obvious. 

Jozu dies.


----------



## Jungle (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr. E Man said:


> Obvious troll is obvious.
> .



If you post that icon again I will ban you.


----------



## trance (Aug 30, 2013)

Jungle said:


> If you post that icon again I will ban you.


----------



## Gaifangirl24 (Aug 30, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> All of you just made your teachers cry. Jozu is to Akainu what Luffy was to Enel. So akainu powers are useless and Jozu has Haki on the level to where he could fight Aokiji evenly. How does Aokiji win seem likely in this situation?



I know this post is months old and this guy might not even post here anymore but I just have to say, this is seriously the dumbest shit I've ever read.  Even ignoring that Oda clearly threw RW physics out the window when it comes to DF abilities (Aokiji froze diamonds?  Really?) Magma not burning hot enough to melt diamonds doesn't mean Jozu has a DF advantage over Akainu, diamonds aren't 'anti magma'.

Anyway, I agree with the general consensus of the thread Akainu takes it mid-diff, maybe Jozu could push him to high but I doubt it.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 30, 2013)

LOL 5 Pages thread... Akainu magma cums in Jozu's diamond ass...


----------



## Captain Altintop (Aug 31, 2013)

Akainu mid-high to high diff (same with Aokiji VS Jozu).


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2013)

Assuming Fujitora and Green bull haven't joined the marines yet, Jozo overgrow his diamond harvest them and sell it for a few billion berrys and get these two to fuck Akainu. 

If this is post skip, then Jozo Kamakazi Akainu into the ocean so will end up in double KO.


----------



## PortgasDStarrk (Sep 2, 2013)

Actually ,wouldn't it be enough for Sakazuki to cover his magma fist with CoA ,breaking through Jozu's Coa and then killing him with a punch through the chest. The manga already showed that Sakazuki's CoA>Jozu's Coa


----------



## Lycka (Sep 2, 2013)

Akainu wins high difficulty. They'd be pounding the snot out of each other bad matchup.

Diamond won't melt against magma.


----------



## hehey (Sep 2, 2013)

The only admiral i see losing to Jozu is Kizaru because light would obviously be reflected by the diamonds/.


----------



## Urouge (Sep 3, 2013)

kizaru is stronger than marco so he's obviously above jozu.


----------



## jNdee~ (Sep 3, 2013)

Jaws can't defeat an Admiral


----------

